# Starstruck



## eno2

Hallo,

Heeft starstruck een goede vertaling? Ik betwijfel...


----------



## marrish

In welke context? Heb je al een minder goede om mee te beginnen?


----------



## eno2

DE minder goede is me bekend, ik vond hem zo minder goed  dat ik hem niet eens vernoemde: *gefascineerd. *

Context, tja, die moet altijd, maar de de context is hier nu eens willekeurig. Starstruck heeft eigenlijk maar één betekenis.



> *starstruck*
> (ˈstɑːˌstrʌk)
> _adj_
> completely overawed by someone's celebrity status


starstruck


Ik ben nooit starstruck geweest, maar :
Moest ik Greta Thunberg ontmoeten in een persoonlijk contact, ik zou volledig starstruck zijn, in feite klink ik al een beetje starstruck zonder haar te ontmoeten (zegt men).


----------



## marrish

Dan stel ik "betoverd door het sterrendom" voor.


----------



## eno2

Jaja, perifrase, zoals verwacht. Ik beweer niet dat bepaalde woorden niet min of meer kunnen omschreven worden.
Dan kan je evengoed zeggen; ik zou verlammend overwelmd zijn door haar  sterrenstatus. Sterverlamming. Ik zou sterverlamming vertonen.


----------



## marrish

Net als de samenstelling starstruck twee kernwoorden bevat is "betoverd door het sterrendom" gebaseerd op niet meer dan twee betekenisvolle kernwoorden, dus het is niet een echte omschrijving. In tegenstelling tot "starstruck" is het geen samenstelling maar het geeft wel de betekenis beter weer dan de geforceerde éénwoordvertalingen zouden kunnen. Begrippen uit een taal met andere eigenschappen dan het Nederlands hoeven niet noodzakelijk met een calque samenstelling te worden vertaald.


----------



## eno2

Edit 18/3
Sterrendom is al een samenstelling. Plus drie andere woorden, afijn, een definitie. Aangezien er geen Nederlands woord voor is, kunnen we niet anders dan iets dergelijks doen (tenzij met een 'raar' ad hoc neologisme). Zelf zou ik het niet omschrijvend zo zeggen .  Voor mij zal het wel 'starstruck' blijven…

Ik zie mij sterverbluft, sterverstomd of sterverlamd ook niet gebruiken.


----------

